# Receiver and 4K



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

How significant is it to have a receiver that will do 4K passthrough? 

If your receiver doesn't have 4K passthrough, is there a way to go around this providing one have a 4K capable tv?

Will BR players also be capable of 4K passthrough?

Lots of questions, I know, but I have the hitch for a receiver upgrade and am wondering how relevant you folks think it is to have a receiver 4K passthrough or not. 

If I understand correctly, the TV itself upscales to 4K as we probably are a long way from having 4K broadcasting.

cheers


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

From what I have read so far on 4K (Ultra HD), you need to have a receiver that can upscale to 4K as well as a TV that is 4K ready to see that 4k content. 

Of course at present, there is no blu ray or any mechanism that is similar to blu ray that supports 4K content which means at the moment only a 4K enabled TV (LG/Sony/Toshiba/Samsung 85 inchers) as well as a 4K ready receiver is what you need at this moment in time!


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

I see. I can't wait to see live 4K content from say 12' to see if there's a big difference.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Sony to entice current buyers for their 4k Ultra HD TV are providing some 4K content via their streaming system app on their tv.. 

I haven't read/heard from the other manufacturers what they will do to help entice buyers thou at present. 

I guess it will be sometime till 4K content is fully available and by that time these highly expensive (over $20,000 Ultra HD TVs) will be reasonably priced.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

What you wanna bet that next years OPPO is a 4K player that will be backwards compatable to Blue Ray..., for all formats for that matter. If so, your AVR will need the 4K pass through so that's what I would be looking for now if I was in the AVR market.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

^^
good point. I'm just wondering if 4K is relevant on a 60 inch screen sitting 10 to 12 feet away. I tend to think it won't, but I haven't seen a 4K display and content yet so, time will tell.


----------

